# SLR D WitchCraft kidded - 2/9/13 Twins



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*SLR D WitchCraft kidded - 2/9/13 Twins - dry pics added*

SLR D WitchCraft kidded tonight, a few hours after Delight, with twins - buck / doe.

the doeling is already sold 

D 14 - buckling










D15 - doeling










Twins


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are just so cute! What an adorable couple of babies.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

They are really nice. Such Cuties.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Adorable!!! 

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Both are too cute! Congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, they are precious.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! they are cuties!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I lied - buckling got the blue eyes - doeling got polled!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are dry pics -

Buckling










Doeling


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I love the does markings!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful kids! I love the big moonspot on momma's head


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

They are adorable!! I asked but my husband wont drive me to Texas from Michigan for them....darn it!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol - well the doe is sold to another tgs member and don't think you want to transport a wether all that way


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

ok now i'm jealous..thats two does with two sets of omg adorable babies..lol


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous Congrats


----------

